# New Table saw Blade Question



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

I am getting a new blade for my table saw. I was a good general purpose blade..I'm looking at this and wanted to know if it's a good brand...there isn't a whole lot of reviews or people talking about it, so I'd thought I'd ask.

Amana Tool PR1040 Electro-Blue Carbide Tipped Prestige 10 Inch D 40T









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

I've always had good luck, and service, from Amana blades. Don't know about this particular blade, mine are all 60T, and probably 20 years old.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

you can't go wrong w/ Freud...
WTB that blade is outsourced to Asia..
FWIW... Amana made in Israel is some good stuff... Amana made in china leaves a lot to be desired and is way over priced... be careful..
VOE...


----------



## toolmanlh (Apr 14, 2017)

The Woodworker II stays on my saw for 90% of the cuts. I can't comment on the blade you referenced but the Woodworker is widely considered the best.


----------



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

Try Irwin marple 50 tooth at Lowes very good blade for $32 dollars.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm also a Freud fan. They have a Glue Line rip blade that makes a really flat cut that I have found you can glue without extra preparation. I think Stick's caution is worth noting.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

roofner said:


> Try Irwin marple 50 tooth at Lowes very good blade for $32 dollars.





DesertRatTom said:


> I'm also a Freud fan. They have a Glue Line rip blade that makes a really flat cut that I have found you can glue without extra preparation. I think Stick's caution is worth noting.


+1 What they said. I have both. No complaints. The Irwin Marples blade stays on my saw almost all of the time.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The problem with many manufacturers these days is that they have multiple product lines with multiple price points. I've tried finding Amana's list of lines and how they compare to each other and I couldn't find it. Freud has a few too. Diablo is pretty good DIYer quality but their Industrial line is better, and more costly. Freud also handles Avanti which is made in China. Avoid them. I read a review where a guy had one that started throwing teeth. CMT has 5 lines that start at Contractor Series and goes up to Industrial. I read a review that said the Contractor series blade wasn't that good.

With all that said, I can speak from experience about the Freud Diablo 10 x 24. For the money it is about impossible to beat. https://www.amazon.com/D1024X-Diabl...1-1&refinements=p_n_size_browse-bin:387627011 I also have a Freud Industrial 10 x 24 glue line and it is a little better but it cost me $105 so big difference and it takes more power to run it because it is full kerf. The Diablo is a thin kerf and perfect for smaller saws.


----------



## KhalTom (Mar 31, 2017)

Hi w do I judge how powerful my table saw is? The RPM listing on the motor is 3450. Is that what tells you if it will be strong enough for full kerf?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

No, all saws are from 3450 to 5000. Speed and horsepower are different. Your amps or watts are the key. Around 11 amps would equal 1 actual horsepower. There should be a plate on the motor or saw somewhere that gives specifications. If you aren't sure, list the brand and model and we'll find it. In general if the saw plugs into a standard outlet then you can considered it underpowered and you should buy thin rim blades and for ripping no more than 24 teeth so that Diablo blade I linked to would be the type you need. Remember that more teeth requires more power to drive them.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

KhalTom said:


> Hi w do I judge how powerful my table saw is? The RPM listing on the motor is 3450. Is that what tells you if it will be strong enough for full kerf?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> take a read...


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Buy a Freud you won't regret it


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Have had good results with Freud or Forrest (my preference). I use a Freud Diablo finish blade on my Porter Cable circular saw and love it. Forrest Woodworker on my table saw (can't afford Forrest for all of my cutting needs). Amana used to have a good line of industrial tools but like anything else if China is involved beware. Happy to see some on the old reliable brands that went there are coming back home to USA made products. The only thing great I have seen coming from China is my two adopted granddaughters. Those are perfect !!


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Actually, Amana blades have gotten some pretty reviews. I've go Diablos and a 40 tooth from Ridge Carbide. Used it for over 2 years and just got it back from them having sent it in for sharpening.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

One last thing, if you have a 110-120v saw, the thickness of the piece is a factor. A t 2 inches thickness, you're really loading up the saw. And that is another reason for the deep gullets, to carry away all that waste.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Garyk said:


> Have had good results with Freud or Forrest (my preference). I use a Freud Diablo finish blade on my Porter Cable circular saw and love it. Forrest Woodworker on my table saw (can't afford Forrest for all of my cutting needs). Amana used to have a good line of industrial tools but like anything else if China is involved beware. Happy to see some on the old reliable brands that went there are coming back home to USA made products. The only thing great I have seen coming from China is my two adopted granddaughters. Those are perfect !!


I agree about the girls Gary. Our niece adopted a baby girl from China. She is about 11 years old now and she is the sweetest girl. I truly wish she was ours.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Some years ago, I knew a couple of psychologists who adopted 23 kids from overseas The had a huge property and had what was a small motel built to house them and give them their own space Many of the kids had physical challenges and would otherwise likely become beggars and have very tough lives in their native country. Many of these children turned out great, including becoming professionals in various disciplines. Bless the adoptive parents. If there is a heaven, I suspect a place is reserved for them.


----------

